# New 2010 250rs From Holman's



## ohiobmwbiker (Aug 23, 2008)

WHOOOHOOOO!!!!

Picked up our new 2010 250RS from Holman's last Saturday (5/23). Camped in it same night at Deer Creek State Park 15 minutes from home!

Had it on order from Lakeshore, but had some difficulties I won't go into in this 'Happy' posting! Very surprised since I have read great reviews here.

Our Holman salesman Eddie was great to work with, and Roy did a great job with our 2 hour PDI. Will definitely give them first shot at my business if/when we are ready for our next unit.

The 250RS floorplan was everything we hoped/expected it would be. Lots of room for the kids (2 teenagers), and very comforable for us as a family. We had previously owned a Winnebago Rialta QD and borrowed our parents 28' 5th wheel while selling it for them.

Thanks to everyone here who posts tips/tricks/ and answers questions. Also, thanks to Carey aka Colorado~DirtBikers: I really like the Pro Series SC WD hitch, my Dodge 2500 pulled the 250RS with no fanfare at up to 70mph. No sway, and it isn't even dialed in perfectly yet.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck with your 250RS. Great Choice!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the pick up and successful first voyage









Ed


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! I have not camped at Deer Creek but I hear good things about it.....

Mark


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback! We had our maiden voyage last weekend as well, and it's a terrific unit for older kids. Plenty of room for everyone to move around. Enjoy!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

isn't the 250rs the best floorplan?!?!? I searched for many months, and different manufacturers, and found Keystone to be really good, and the best floorplan for our family---roomy, but still compact for towing, and especially love the options (the outdoor cooking station rocks!!--we used ours alot in the popup, and was one of the biggest selling points for us--convenience of it)

congrats and enjoy---great forum of info and helpfulness as well!


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

We were there at Holman on Saturaday morning at 8am picking up our 2010 280rs, we were between the two models but chose the 280rs because of the potential as a toy hauler but I loved the 250RS. I saw you down there!! We also drove ours back to Florida and stayed the night at a park in Nashville, TN. We were not at all prepared but it was still fun.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats....we also just got our (2009) brandi-new 250rs.....going out for the maiden voyage this weekend....best of luck and enjoy your new TT!!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats and I'm sure you will be happy as a clam. Since no one has mentioned it, where are the wonderful pictures from the maiden voyage. It seems they did not post when you added them to your original message.







Oops. I'm sure you can add them any time. Like now.







Congrats and I know you'll love it. 
Brian


----------



## ohiobmwbiker (Aug 23, 2008)

myshock850 said:


> We were there at Holman on Saturaday morning at 8am picking up our 2010 280rs, we were between the two models but chose the 280rs because of the potential as a toy hauler but I loved the 250RS. I saw you down there!! We also drove ours back to Florida and stayed the night at a park in Nashville, TN. We were not at all prepared but it was still fun.


Dang - a close encounter of the Outbackers-kind and I missed it!!! Were you guys the ones they showed our trailer to while were we in it?

We pulled a trick on the kids - we originally ordered a 230RS from another dealer and later changed our mind to the 250RS. The kids wanted the 250RS all along because of how much more room it has inside, but when we switched we didn't tell them. The kids were outside playing hacky-sack and we were 20 minutes into the PDI before they noticed







.

Hope you had a good trip back.

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS !!! ENJOY IT !!


----------



## ohiobmwbiker (Aug 23, 2008)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Congrats and I'm sure you will be happy as a clam. Since no one has mentioned it, where are the wonderful pictures from the maiden voyage. It seems they did not post when you added them to your original message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry - no pictures yet. I was too excited and focused on the PDI to take pictures, I even had the camera in the truck. Later that weekend we camped in it and I_ STILL _ didn't take any pictures! Some friends we were camping with snapped a few pictures of us backing in and setting up so I'll try to get a copy & post them. I'll email them right now!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

John,

Congrats on the new trailer! And welcome to the community! You and your family will love it!

btw... bmwbiker! ! ! ! ! ?? i have an 04 K1200LT, what do you ride?

Bryan


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on getting the 250RS and having a successful first outing! That is a sweet floorplan - we really liked it and almost got that plan instead of the one we ended up with. We just needed a bit more sleeping space. That side slide is awesome and really opens up the camper - congrats!!!

-CC


----------



## ohiobmwbiker (Aug 23, 2008)

Texas Friends said:


> John,
> 
> Congrats on the new trailer! And welcome to the community! You and your family will love it!
> 
> ...


I've got an '04 K1200GT. Bought new and currently have ~25k miles on it. I have done my own 6k and 12k services and change all my own tires (every 6-7k miles).

But, I have not rode it much this year. Like, 6 miles total!!! I'm in kind of a funk, I can't keep the speed under triple digits when I'm on it and I've got two teenagers I need to stay around to help raise. I do need to get that old gas ran through before it laquers up the injectors.

My commute is 85 miles round trip all rural roads and at 5:30am there are not many cars. Heck, some mornings I've seen more deer than cars!

Ride smart / ride safe! (Do as I say not as I do







)

John


----------

